# Ot - Walmart Lightweight



## bulldog1935 (Apr 3, 2016)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/700c-Huff...12663465032831095859&affillinktype=10&veh=aff

QED the resurgence of modern lightweight steel bikes is when Huffy is making them and selling them at WalMart


----------



## rhenning (Apr 3, 2016)

There is no Huffy so from memory the Huffy name belongs to Pacific Cycle as does Schwinn, Mongoose and a bunch of others.  Pacific doesn't build bikes but has them built in China and Taiwan and sells them thought many outlets. The bike in the picture is a sample of a Mongoose I bought on close out. This was also a Walmart bike.  Roger


----------



## spoker (Apr 4, 2016)

hey!!a bike you can acually enjoy riding if your over 40


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 5, 2016)

jeez is nothing sacred anymore


----------

